# World's First Amphibious Insects found



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.discoveryon.info/2010/03/first-amphibious-insects.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really amazing.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm no bug expert, but I'm sure there are other insect species that live out part of their life cycle in water....dragonflies and mosquitoes are the first that come to mind. Maybe I am missing something that makes this new find unique.


----------

